# Aggressive Puppy!



## Coris_FW (Dec 8, 2011)

I am hoping someone can provide some insight into my problem here. I have a 15 month V and now a nearly 4 month V, both females. 

From the day we brought the puppy home at 8 weeks she has been what I would consider dominant. A perfect example is if the older one is eating, she comes in and gets in the way and eats. I dismissed this because the older one is pretty submissive (not surprising from her dainty personality). Now I notice that the puppy will go in the older one's crate and pee... just for the fun of it. She will go out of her way to pee in her sister's crate. I'm no dog expert but I'm pretty sure this is a doggy slap in the face.

Do I have a problem here? And how do I cope with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

For the crate peeing issues, close the crate. We have two V's as well and Riley used to do this all the time. Closing the other dogs crate will so the trick. For the food thing, have you considered feeding them in two different rooms or putting the pup in her crate while the other dog is eating? This will show her that it is not acceptable behavior. I would definitely consider these things and get them dealt with before you have a big problem on your hands. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi, unfortunately I cannot help you but I wouldn't call a dominant dog aggressive. They mean something totally different to me. 

If I were you though I wouldn't let the pup eat your older ones food. Maybe feed the big one first and make the puppy wait in front of her (not too close but in sight) and then feed the pup once she's finished. That way she could learn where she belongs in the pack. 

Good luck, hopefully someone with two dogs can help you here on the forum.


----------



## veifera (Apr 25, 2012)

Just my own opinion, but I think it would be important to understand if they get along generally or if their relationship is really like constant rivalry. 

It's possible that the young pup simply has more energy than the other V, or that you don't lay down the law or enforce it (e.g. feeding them in separate rooms and not allowing to reunite until each has finished eating; or locking the crate when a dog is resting inside). 

A friend of mine has two vizslas too, both girls. She had situations where the older dog just wanted to rest in peace and quiet and the younger one was bursting with energy and was practically attacking her with play invitations (biting and all). The older dog is more submissive too, like yours, and didn't even try to put the puppy in its place. 

My friend's solution was to take the young pup to day care for a few weeks, where other, less submissive, dogs wouldn't hesitate to teach puppy some manners. And she also introduced more discipline around the house, like the eating rules and protected rest time. The whole took a few months to get used to but it seems to have worked out really well for both dogs.


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

http://redbirddog.blogspot.com/2012/02/inter-dog-dominance-aggression.html

Hope the above post will help. Bailey came to us at 12 weeks old. Chloe was 12 months old at that point. The very first feeding together Bailey growled and snapped at Chloe at the food bowl and Chloe backed off. The pack structure was established. Bailey would be higher ranked dog. Chloe was fine with that and still is now that Bailey is 4 years old and Chloe is 5 years old. They have never had an issue. They play fight and sometimes she can let Bailey have it when he is too rough. But he is her guardian and she is fine with her place as we are. 

We always feed in separate rooms but if I have a plate to lick clean, I will give it sometimes to Chloe and make Bailey wait and sometimes the otherway, but almost always let them share one after the other.

RBD


----------

